# Updating converters/libiconv and devel/gettext



## KdeBruin (Mar 19, 2013)

Following the steps outlined in the /usr/ports/UPDATING I first ran the command

`$ sudo pkg delete -f devel/gettext`

followed by

`$ sudo portmaster converters/libiconv devel/gettext`

but now I get the following error:


```
Shared object "libintl.so.9" not found, required by "sudo"
```

I've tried using su to enter a root prompt but I get a similar message stating that bash needs the shared object as well.

So, how can I fix this?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2013)

This is one of the reasons why you should not change root's shell. Keep root's shell on csh(1).


----------



## KdeBruin (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah, I figured that out now 

But I still need to fix the problem I have. I could try using some rescue image as I guess that booting into single user mode will not work either. But which rescue image supports ZFS (I have Root-on-ZFS) so I can change the default shell of root?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2013)

KdeBruin said:
			
		

> so I can change the default shell of root?



`# chsh -s /bin/csh root`


----------



## kpa (Mar 19, 2013)

Booting to single user mode lets you select the shell for the single user session, type /bin/sh if it doesn't already offer it.


----------



## KdeBruin (Mar 19, 2013)

That will work if you are root. The problem is that I cannot use su or sudo to become root as root's shell (bash) depends on the missing library.

So far I've figured out two things:

 * Use the default shell for root (csh)
 * Do not use sudo to perform system updates, use a root prompt instead


----------



## KdeBruin (Mar 19, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Booting to single user mode lets you select the shell for the single user session, type /bin/sh if it doesn't already offer it.



Thanks! I will try this tonight when I have console access to the server.


----------



## dave (Mar 20, 2013)

Would have been nice if the UPDATING notice warned that the removal of gettext would break sudo.


----------



## KdeBruin (Mar 20, 2013)

dave said:
			
		

> Would have been nice if the UPDATING notice warned that the removal of gettext would break sudo.



That would have been nice but I managed to solve the problems using the following steps:

 * Reboot into single user mode and use /bin/sh as shell
 * Mount all file systems using zfs mount -a (I'm using Root-on-ZFS with many mount points)
 * Change the root file system to readable using zfs set readonly=off /
 * Change the login shell of root to /bin/csh
 * Start networking support
 * Issue the mentioned postmaster command to rebuild converters/libiconv and devel/gettext
 * Reboot system


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2013)

dave said:
			
		

> Would have been nice if the UPDATING notice warned that the removal of gettext would break sudo.


Removing gettext actually breaks a lot of stuff


----------

